# Glue?: Paper to Plastic



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to glue some paper signs to plastic structures. Plastic Cement & SuperGlue "bleed-through" the paper or do make a good "bond." What will work? Thanks.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've had pretty good results with plain Elmer's white glue. I put a small glob on a scrap piece of paper, then brushed a thin layer onto the surface of the sign. I took extra care to make sure I spread the glue as close to the edges as possible, then GENTLY pressed the paper to the plastic surface.
After a couple hours drying time the sign looked great.
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Mod Podge. It comes in different finishes. Photo paper works best with less bleed.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I use GE Silicone to glue paper to plastic and Arlene's tacky glue to glue paper to wood.


----------

